# What Does This Mean?



## jjarden (May 1, 2011)

I've been looking at some job postings for professional positions in Singapore, and most of them have this wording in the ad...

*"This job is NOT offered on Expatriate terms."*

What does this mean?

Thank You


----------



## soojenn (Jan 14, 2013)

jjarden said:


> I've been looking at some job postings for professional positions in Singapore, and most of them have this wording in the ad...
> 
> "This job is NOT offered on Expatriate terms."
> 
> ...


Means no housing or the normal allowances given to expatriates...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

means you work on local terms - no 'expat' allowances, like housing, flight tickets, schooling for kids, and the likes .. 

btw, expat terms are on the vane in any case ..


----------

